# When you have no pay slips



## wannabe-uk (May 6, 2013)

to prove what you have been paid in the past, what can we do? My husband has been farming in NZ for years and never got pay slips with his pay (it's something that happens in NZ with dairy farmers)

He is now in the UK dairy farming and we need to apply for a settlement visa for myself and 2 kids and possibly looking at trying for the last 2 years earnings to apply for them.

Will bank statements and a monthly print out of his tax payments from our IRD do?

IRD is our Inland Revenue Department for the tax.

Thanks


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Was he a self-employed farmer in NZ or employed on a farm?
Is he was an employee, ask the farmer to write a letter giving details of payments made with dates. Plus bank statement (to show money has been paid in) and tax statement showing tax has been paid.
If he was self-employed, you need equivalent documents to what self-employment in UK would require. Look at FM-SE under self-employment.


----------



## wannabe-uk (May 6, 2013)

Thanks for that Joppa 

No, he was employed on a farm. He's down as being self employed in the uk though and being sub-contracted out through another company.

That's a ****** about needing a letter from his old bosses. I know one will be happy to do it but his last boss wont. It ended very ugly there and we had no choice but to leave due to threats and violence from the ex boss.

Will just have to put our thinking caps on again.

Thanks for your advice


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Hmmm. You just need to explain the lack of pay slips or employer's letter in a covering note and hope they accept alternatives. 
Check your husband's exact employment status. If he can be regarded as employed, you can possibly apply after 6 months.


----------



## wannabe-uk (May 6, 2013)

Ok, thanks for that 
Will look into it all


----------



## Water Dragon (Jun 28, 2011)

*Employer isn't cooperating*

My fiance has been trying to get payslips from his company for the last 3 months. He's been told 3 times that they will mail them to him and nothing has been mailed. They have an employee website where he can access his schedule, vacation time, etc. and all the tabs work EXCEPT the one for opening and printing the payslips.

No one answers the office phones so this week he has emailed them again, and is now asking his union to intercede. We will be needing his monthly payslips from February - July for my application. What is scaring me to death, is that we have to have the July slip and he will be flying here on August 1 for our wedding on August 3. If they won't cooperate on these preliminary payslips - how in the world are we going to get the July one with the timing being so critical??

I'm hoping someone will step up within the company and help us, but can't help but try to find a Plan B, C, or D if necessary. If they don't cooperate, I can see us getting married and him returning to Scotland without me, and me with no ETA in sight. 

Does anyone have any suggestions? Will we have any other options if the company flat-out screws us over??

Thank you so much to everyone who posts and answers here - we would all go nuts without your input and help.
Laurel


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Alternative to pay slips is a company letter setting out his salary and payment history. Without either, you are screwed.
If the worst comes to the worst, you get married in US, he returns to UK and starts collecting pay slips for 6 months, and provided each one is for £1550 or over, you can apply for your visa at that point.


----------



## wannabe-uk (May 6, 2013)

Good luck water dragon.

It's not a nice place to be with the unknown  

If we can go down the 6 month track ourselves, I think we will have to wait an extra few months as my husband was 10 days short in his first months pay (due to when he went over) and then paid by cheque and his next pay was extra as he got back dated his bonuses he is receiving. It will only be his next pay on-wards that will be correct.

And to confuse me even more is he is self employed but sub-contracted out through the company that hired him BUT being paid a set wage each month.

It all feels out of reach at the moment.

What I don't understand though is why his contract stating how much he is earning isn't good enough. But then I guess that's why they want proof of the money being paid into his account. Anyone can give someone a contract.


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

If he is taxed at source through PAYE, then he can apply as employed worker. But if he has to sort out his own tax through self-assessment, then he is likely to be self-employed.


----------



## Water Dragon (Jun 28, 2011)

Joppa said:


> Alternative to pay slips is a company letter setting out his salary and payment history. Without either, you are screwed.
> If the worst comes to the worst, you get married in US, he returns to UK and starts collecting pay slips for 6 months, and provided each one is for £1550 or over, you can apply for your visa at that point.


Thanks, Joppa. He did manage to get a copy of his employment contract. They also wrote the employer letter, but didn't follow our directions as to the wording required and didn't even sign it! So, he is still asking for a correct letter as well.

He has no problem meeting the financial requirement and this year's P60 will prove that as well as his contract. The problem is that he doesn't normally receive any hard copy payslip - it's just directly deposited. Our battle is in trying to get signed, stamped hard copies to send with his bank statements.

Keeping my fingers crossed, but I just don't understand why it is a battle at all?  Why shouldn't an HR department help an employee get copies of their own information as a matter of course?

Thank you for your patience and all your help here.


----------



## Water Dragon (Jun 28, 2011)

*Grasping at straws here...*



Joppa said:


> Alternative to pay slips is a company letter setting out his salary and payment history. Without either, you are screwed.
> If the worst comes to the worst, you get married in US, he returns to UK and starts collecting pay slips for 6 months, and provided each one is for £1550 or over, you can apply for your visa at that point.


If by chance we are fortunate enough to get the payslips for Feb-June, and have the signed bank statements to match, what do you think our chances would be if he arrives with July's bank statement but no July payslip? I'm being a royal pain in his butt about following the letter of the law with the visa requirements because I want there to be absolutely NO weak spots in our chances of it being approved. 

But - if worst comes to worst, would we have any chance of them accepting the 6th month minus the payslip? If you think it's extremely unlikely, then I wouldn't gamble the $1400 to find out.


----------



## wannabe-uk (May 6, 2013)

Joppa said:


> If he is taxed at source through PAYE, then he can apply as employed worker. But if he has to sort out his own tax through self-assessment, then he is likely to be self-employed.


Hmmm

He has to pay his own tax.


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

On re-reading the guidance notes, there is no alternative to pay slips. They must be supplied.


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Water Dragon said:


> If by chance we are fortunate enough to get the payslips for Feb-June, and have the signed bank statements to match, what do you think our chances would be if he arrives with July's bank statement but no July payslip? I'm being a royal pain in his butt about following the letter of the law with the visa requirements because I want there to be absolutely NO weak spots in our chances of it being approved.
> 
> But - if worst comes to worst, would we have any chance of them accepting the 6th month minus the payslip? If you think it's extremely unlikely, then I wouldn't gamble the $1400 to find out.


Pay slip is a must. They do have the flexibility to overlook one missing document (such as the July pay slip) but it's best not to test it.


----------



## Water Dragon (Jun 28, 2011)

Joppa said:


> On re-reading the guidance notes, there is no alternative to pay slips. They must be supplied.


****sigh****  

Unfortunately, that's what I thought too, but I was hoping. Guess we just have to keep rattling cages until they get sick of us and give us what we need.

Thank you.
Laurel


----------



## wannabe-uk (May 6, 2013)

If my husbands boss and the other agency that he got the job through puts him on the books so he's not paying his own tax, what do we need to do then for a settlement visa?
What are the requirements?


----------

